# Aussies get on this



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys directing this thread to aussies but is always open to all.....u yanks have had this product for ages....so i tried usg sheetrock ezy sand 5 min patching compound i applied 1 coat over mesh tape on a patch the is being spashbacked anyway and this product is amazing guy it trowels on like a beautiful top coat and scrapes back as if you have put 2 coats on 10/10 if you havent tried it call your local boral and theh should start having it


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Embella, it certainly is wonderful stuff. I did two different job patch jobs with it today! :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using Hamiltons, is it the same stuff?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Australias boral has merged with usg and at the moment i can get 5...20..min bags in 8kg and can also get green lid all purpose havent tried yet loving the merge


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer man been using it for ages it comes in 5, 20 ,80 and 120 mins 
So no need to add citric 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> I have been using Hamiltons, is it the same stuff?


Similar to hamilton maybe more creamy this one i cant get hamilton locally anymore


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer man been using it for ages it comes in 5, 20 ,80 and 120 mins
> So no need to add citric
> 
> 
> ...


We have only recentlt got it but its only 8kg bags can u get bigger ones


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How many coats do u put on and how long do u have to wait before topping? A patch like the one in picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

You can get 15 or 20 kg I'm sure, I don't use it so much anymore.. i use CSR more now. it's more expensive, but the stuff I do there technical information side of things ect ect is far more superior than other brands and that's what everyone expects to be the standard as well always specified I have no problems with boral or bgc knaugh usg tho...knaugh red lid is a good topping and it's a bigger bucket 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Dont get me wrong csr is awesome my local supplier is a boral so use them i love there light finish top coat but i cant wait till i can get bigger bags of the stuff there still seeing what the demand is for it hear


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> How many coats do u put on and how long do u have to wait before topping? A patch like the one in picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well in the pic i used one coat but its so creamy and has such great coverage one is enough then ready for top coat....you can actually sand that ezy sand stuff but wouldnt come up as nice as top so i topped it after that


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Might have to give this stuff a go. I do a fair bit of patchwork.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How long did u wait before topping az


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you guys know about this way of patching, Do this with some 5min a couple of coats, Top and your done, You can do quite a big patch, Not as big as embellas first pick but 400mm x 400mm I have done before.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvxxy-BPUEQ

I use to get that 5min easysand, It ok as long as bags are fresh, If it get a bit old then its 1min patching compound.

I get 20min stuff now, If you use two mud pans you can do a mix, Wait 5 or 10 min, do another mix in the other pan then your off, use the first pan, clean it, mix another, then use the second pan, clean it, mix another, then use the other pan again and so on...........Doing that with 20min is a little more forgiving than the 5min stuff............All depending on patch size of course.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> How long did u wait before topping az
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40 mins it seemed dry enough no humidity through it


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer agree with caz the 5 min can go off pretty quick 20 is the go
It's also good for doing mitres on plaster glass cornice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer agree with caz the 5 min can go off pretty quick 20 is the go
> It's also good for doing mitres on plaster glass cornice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would u say it polishes better then cornice cement?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Nah it's a bit softer but easier to shape it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

So would u use it on like a first fill of a mitre then.cornice.cement or how do u finish plaster.glass cornice


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Depends on the situation ideally I do a room at a time I'll prefill with cornice cement whilst banging up the lengths of cornice then I'll go back over it with superfine, cornice 20, or Sheetrock 20 superfine being first preference but all 3 are good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no close ups of my mitres but they come up good with what ever you use. Just make sure they are sharp and everything lines up and well polished 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I have no close ups of my mitres but they come up good with what ever you use. Just make sure they are sharp and everything lines up and well polished
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look good to me bud whats superfine?????


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

They sell it at CSR it's a fast setting compound it's what I was taught to use when I was younger but chatting to other trades when older I've tried the other things 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think they have diffeeent products in w.a


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Well in the pic i used one coat but its so creamy and has such great coverage one is enough then ready for top coat....you can actually sand that ezy sand stuff but wouldnt come up as nice as top so i topped it after that



Is this the stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This is bud they dont have it on there site u need to ring each boral store individually


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers will do so did u use the 45 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah only 5 and 20 it costs more so if i need 45 ill use normal 45


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So the 5 still takes 40mins to set before u can top? Why is it called 5 and how long does the 20 take to set before topping is able 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It depends on the surface no it starts to set after 5 i just left it for 40 and did other stuff....like if you use 45 u dont top ot after 45


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thought as much your post just confused cheers again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you guys got some 5 minute. I love the stuff! Our supplier carries Ruco and National gypsum's proform. The Ruco is hard in 5 minutes but the proform starts to set in 5. Not a fan or Ruco quickset mud.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

The 5 min is the bomb for patching-small jobs. You can mix on a board, (real old school), then run to the job and maybe just get it on before it sets, then sand it in 15-20 min, job done. Great stuff.


----------

